# What to do with first batch of pee.



## olusteebus (May 16, 2012)

Soon I will make my first carboy of skeeter pee. I have no idea what to expect. Should I add something for flavor with my first batch. 

Can a more potent punch be made with it, say with vodka or something?

Is it possible that I could make some irresponsible choices if I drink it?

thanks

Bus


----------



## Arne (May 16, 2012)

You can flavor it if you want to. If you make it with a slurry, you probably will get a little flavor of the mother wine. If you mix vodka with it, it is going to make it stronger in alcohol. Your s.p. will probably come out about 10 percent alcohol or a little more. If 10% and you drink a 10 oz. bottle, you are getting one oz. of alcohol. Most of the s.p. I have drank does not taste like it has alcohol in it. After a few glasses, irresponsability may come alive. Good luck with it, Arne.


----------



## Boatboy24 (May 16, 2012)

I just bottled my first batch - the Triple Berry "Easy Peasey" recipe that Danger Dave posted - which gives it a nice, fruity flavor. I'm enjoying it so far. You could make it more potent I guess, by simply adding more fruit and/or sugar in the primary.


----------



## olusteebus (May 16, 2012)

I am not really that interested in adding alcohol but the ladies that will be consuming it tend to come up with a lot of punches. I personally like a not too sweet wine, maybe off dry. Will pee taste good if somewhat dry?


----------



## rhythmsteve (May 16, 2012)

It's my experience that you have to sweeten the pee, if not with a sugar/water mixture then use some 100% fruit juices of your choosing. Not doing so will be like sucking on a lemon.


----------



## roadpupp (May 16, 2012)

I'm about dry with my 6.5 gallons of original recipe Pee. I think I am going to backsweeten half with sugar as directed and the other half split into two batches backsweetened with some of the favorites around here (blueberry Pom and strawberry concentrate perhaps?) 

I don't much care for hard lemonade or sweet drinks, I am a dry wine or beer guy but I think the straight lemon juice and sugar water doesn't have much depth so drinking it dry might not offer much. 

Please let us know what you decide to do and how it turned out!


----------

